# Gorlitz SCE



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I just got it my Gorltiz 68 with 150' of 11/16 auto feed wooohoooo it seems to be one bad mama jamma I cant wait to put it to use I also got a SCE color camera 150' 1/2 push line vhs recordable and locator. I have heard the baching about these but to be honest it seems to be decent. the only other camera I have experience with is a rigid mini see snake and that pushline is tiny this seems way more sturdy compared. Granted if it was up against a Rigid 150' color see snake (not mini) it would prob pale in comparison but since I am an owner operator I believe I can make it work for me till I can make enough for another brand.

what are your thoughts on the Gorltiz I have been offered some advice from a member of the forum on the machine and was wondering if anyone else knew of em


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Deja Vu.

I don't know about the camera, but the Gorlitz machine is great, although I don't like their blades,fittings or cables.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

did you get power feed? pe drum? breid...................:rockon:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know you are 1 happy fellow, I know I was when I got my first go68 HD, I am using my 3rd now they are awsome


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

i am completely thrilled with the machine holding my breath on the camera. that HD on the machine is no joke. The point of the post was that I have mainly used rigid spartan and general my whole career I have seen the Gorlitz and liked em so when it was time for me to purchase one I went for the Gorlitz. I was just wondering if there were any pointers for this monster.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, when the cable breaks, don't buy anymore from Gorlitz. 

Call Draincables Direct
http://www.draincables.com/
They have a 15% off sale this month.

Get your splices and blades from Duracable.
http://www.duracable.com/


Next time you want to buy a Gorlitz machine call Western Drain Supply.
http://www.westerndrainsupply.com/
Save about 10-20% over buying them directly from Gorlitz.

Don't overtighten the autofeed wheel when using it.

Don't let the slip joint connectors go through the bearings on the power feed, they shorten their life.

Do buy some extra bearings for your power feed.

Grease the machine where it needs it. 

If you have an enclosed drum, drain it after you use it and spray the cables with a lubricant or water displacement product.
I just tip my GO68 HD on it's pull handle.Then wipe it off with a towel.

Put your company sticker on the machine.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Love the 68, it's got it's own little spot in my truck.....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't for the life of me figure why anyone would buy an open drum machine these days...:blink:


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

mainly for corrosion purposes. I got the open drum it is easier to clean moisture wont get trapped in there and if I am somewhere where I am worried about splatter I have a sllip cover. Yes bried I have the powerfeed and open drum


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

Gorltiz are great machines, I had the opportunty yrs ago too meet old man Gorltiz
at a plumbing show in Long Beach, Ca. He asked what was I using I had a Williams, he freaked! he asked why? I told him a simple, easy to use machine, and no tools needed to change drums.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Roy said:


> Gorltiz are great machines, I had the opportunty yrs ago too meet old man Gorltiz
> at a plumbing show in Long Beach, Ca. He asked what was I using I had a Williams, he freaked! he asked why? I told him a simple, easy to use machine, and no tools needed to change drums.


I use to have some Quadra-Plex machines which were a slightly modernized version of the Williams built in North Hollywood by Terry Williams the grandson of the founder of Williams.

Mark


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I use to have some Quadra-Plex machines which were a slightly modernized version of the Williams built in North Hollywood by Terry Williams the grandson of the founder of Williams.
> 
> Mark


Any pics of these Williams or Quadra-Plex machines.

Nevermind, found this.
http://www.quadraplexinc.com/

Looks a lot like the General Easy Rooter at the rental places.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Any pics of these Williams or Quadra-Plex machines.
> 
> Nevermind, found this.
> http://www.quadraplexinc.com/


His real business is building medical equipment but because he has all of the machines for making cable he still makes the machines. What was nice about the machines was you could go from a main line basket to a sink line basket in less than a minute.

All of our trucks had one of those with 2-main line baskets, 1-sink line basket. one K-60, one K-50 and a drill gun. The larger snakes stayed at the shop and were job specific.

Of course the design pre-dates the General by about 50-years.

Mark


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

For my basic main line needs in residential work my Williams using the 13/16" cable x 80' is all i usually need, easy to work with light, easy to couple extra cable. For roof top access only jobs 1/2" cable usually takes care of any paper stoppage.

The 1065 spartan with 3/4 inncore cable is for difficut jobs.


----------

